

London Olympic website T+C linking policy (sect 5) "no nasty links" - webmonkeyuk
http://www.london2012.com/terms-of-use/

======
stfu
If they were a startup I would of cause suspect a conspiracy behind this, most
likely some form of troll baiting of others into linking to their website. But
I can't imagine the London Olympics being that sneaky just to get some
Boingboing inbound links. Its probably once again one of these _Never
attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity._ cases.

------
ColinWright
Previous submission, much discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4241404>

Looking at its history it clearly got flagged off the front page and buried,
despite being reasonably popular at the time.

------
duncan
[http://boingboing.net/2012/07/13/london-olympic-committee-
sa...](http://boingboing.net/2012/07/13/london-olympic-committee-says.html)

------
kijin
Looks like they were trying to protect their trademark and logo (the rest of
section 5a) and they went a little over the top. Probably somebody with an
impoverished imagination. ("If anyone creates an image link to our site, the
image will probably be our logo. We must stop that! What? Exceptions? But why
would anyone create an image link to london2012.com without putting our logo
in the image?")

The real question is: Does a ToS like this actually have any legal force,
either in the UK or anywhere else in the world?

~~~
webmonkeyuk
I'm not sure but suspect not. The Olympic Committee are very, very hot on
usage of the olympic logo and the word "Olympics"

~~~
ktizo
I decided to have a look to see if I could find any details on
<https://www.london2012.com/brandprotection> and found this instead:

 _This Connection is Untrusted_

 _You have asked Firefox to connect securely to www.london2012.com, but we
can't confirm that your connection is secure._

 _Normally, when you try to connect securely, sites will present trusted
identification to prove that you are going to the right place. However, this
site's identity can't be verified._

...

 _www.london2012.com uses an invalid security certificate._

 _The certificate is only valid for the following names:_ _a248.e.akamai.net ,
.akamaihd.net , .akamaihd-staging.net_

 _(Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain)_

Oops.

~~~
kijin
I see the same error whenever I inadvertently access the SSL version of a non-
SSL site that uses Akamai CDN. Either somebody put up the wrong link, or
you're using a Firefox add-on that tries too aggressively to use SSL.

By the way, [http://www.london2012.com/about-us/our-brand/using-the-
brand...](http://www.london2012.com/about-us/our-brand/using-the-brand/)

~~~
Argorak
Hm. The site links to a very interesting Question 31, which is missing...

